# Moving and Thyroid



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi~

I'm a 27 year old male. I'm hypothyroid and on Synthroid. It's been a long struggle, but I finally have seemed to get my levels under control over the last year.

My question is, I recently moved to a different state -- from the desert to California. I haven't been feeling all that well, and _I was wondering if relocating to a different environment could have an effect on my thyroid levels?_

Obviously I have been under a lot of stress with the move, so it could be several things, but I do feel like something is off. My great Thyroid doc is back home, so I haven't gone back to see him yet. Does it take time to adjust to a new area, or should I check to see if I need more/less medicine.

Thanks in advance for your insight!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

HI and welcome Hypoman, I would think between being hypo, stress of a new move and adjusting it could have left you exhausted and feeling blah....but I would check with your Doctor re: new labs if it has been awhile. I hope you get to feeling better! Hope you enjoy your new home!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I totally agree with Texaschick. I think it's more likely that you've just plain worn yourself down and you're metabolizing more/faster, rather than environmental changes causing hypo. But either way, you may need an increase, and labs will show that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hypoman said:


> Hi~
> 
> I'm a 27 year old male. I'm hypothyroid and on Synthroid. It's been a long struggle, but I finally have seemed to get my levels under control over the last year.
> 
> ...


Moving is physically and emotionally stressful. Give yourself about 6 weeks to adjust and if you don't feel better; get w/your doctor.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks all. That's good advice. I'll let myself recover and see how I'm feeling in a few weeks. I'm probably due for some labs soon anyway. I appreciate the help.


----------

